# one of us is missing



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i aint heard anything from duckslayer lately he still around here? hope all is well with him normally he posts quite a bit :huh:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

OH i'm still around...just shifting gears a bit. Come August my attention turns from fish sticking to early goose season. :beer:

But don't think I haven't been around...I have my eye on you guys....


----------

